# Flying with a shotgun!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hoping to take a trip to this year that would involve me flying to hunt ducks. What do I need to do as far as checking my gun for the airlines? What kind of case do I need to buy? Where would you suggest buying it? Does this count as my one checked bag? Do you lock it? Any other regulations I need to know about? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You MUST put locks on it. No ammo in the case.

Get a Pelican/Browning case... best made.

It is one of your checked bags.

I put binocs/gps and other little stuff in there with it. Good luck.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the reply...I guess I was told by somebody that you are NOT suppose to lock your gun cas with the new regulations???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Rick
When you go to check it in, you will be given a red flyer stating the gun is UNLOADED. You put this in the case and THEN lock it and let them take it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Rick,
You can have ammo in the same case as the shotgun. It just has to be in the original ammo container (Box). It can't be loose or in a hunting vest. It must be in a lockable case and I would definately recommend an aluminum or metal case. You must have locks for the case. The airline ticket agent will give you a card that must be put in the case that verifies that the gun in not loaded. After putting the card in the case, you can lock the case in front of the ticket checker. It will count as one of your checked bags. If you need more info, PM me.
Troller1


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

If you're flying across a border to Mexico or Canada, there are other things you must do as well.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Rick!

Some of these posts are not entirely correct. I travel every year back to ND on the airlines and have gone through this procedure many times.

*IF* you are travelling domestically, these are the steps you will encounter:

First of all... a quick comment. All the major "hunting hubs" in America are VERY used to seeing guys in camo walking thru their airports with aluminum gun cases in fall. Fargo, Bismarck, Bozeman, Boise, Denver etc see thousands of checked weapons every fall. Trust me. When you walk in to a major airport with a gun case, you'll immediately be on camera and profiled/evaluated as to your threat risk. But don't expect any hassle. It is for your security. 8)

As troller correctly stated, you _can_ have ammo in the same case as the shotgun. All ammo has to be in the original ammo container (Box). It can't be loose or in a hunting vest. (This includes your regular checked luggage). Your gun *must* be in a lockable case and I would definately recommend an aluminum or metal case.

Here is what you do:

1. Walk into the airport with your bags and gun encased in a good solid aluminum gun case. I would tell you to go ahead and lock the case when first bringing it into the airport. The airports are not as worried about someone walking directly into an airport with a very obvious non concealed large gun case. They worry about people trying to conceal things.

2. Upon arrival at the airport, checkin at your airline's ticket counter as you normally would to check your bags. Upon getting to the front of your airline's ticket line, state that you need to check a weapon. You'll be asked to fill out the orange card that was mentioned in previous posts, sign it, and place it back inside the gun case signifying it is unloaded. The gun does not need to be broken down, but it can be at your convenience.

3. At that point that airline is required to notify the TSA that a customer wants to check a weapon as baggage. This is normal and expected.

4. Depending on the airport (size, how busy, location of TSA) you will either be escorted by the airline or TSA over to a TSA check location whereby they'll ask you to please open your case. They'll review your signed orange card, then take your weapon and determine it is unloaded.

5. Upon passing inspection, they'll have you lock your case back up, then place yellow TSA security tape around the case. They'll take possession of the case, and check it into your airline for you and/or give the case to the ticket agent.

6. Voila' the process is complete. As indicated before, this will count towards your checked baggage limit.

7. Depending on the destination airport arrival area, your checked weapon's case may or may not hit the baggage turnstyle. I know in Bismarck it just rolls onto the turnstyle, however in Seattle upon my return trip for example, they seperate the weapons' cases and take them to a special cargo reception area, whereby you need to show ID or your airline ticket to retrieve your gun. I actually don't mind this at all at a busy airport, as a nice aluminum gun case just screams valuable cargo, and if you get delayed getting to baggage, you have no worries that your case will grow legs.

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Rick/Chris

I made this post a sticky for a few weeks as guys start gearing up to travel for the upcoming season, and many are curious as to what they need to do...

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Ben...I'm hoping to be traveling to Alaska for a Sea Duck hunt of a lifetime...I assume there would be no issues about flying over Canada as long as it's a direct flight from Minny to Alaska? Thanks for your help...Sounds pretty painless.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> Thanks Ben...I'm hoping to be traveling to Alaska for a Sea Duck hunt of a lifetime...I assume there would be no issues about flying over Canada as long as it's a direct flight from Minny to Alaska? Thanks for your help...Sounds pretty painless.


Yes it is pretty painless considering the terror threat this nation is facing...

There should be no issues flying from one domestic location to another, as your baggage is checked and secured until final port of destination.

Ryan

.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

They confiscated my choke tubes the year before last on my way home........along with stick matches and a can of Deep Woods Off (carry on hunting bag)...To boot, I asked them to scan my shoes as my back was out and I could'nt bend over to take em off...OH BOY....just about missed my flight....This was in Fargo. Lucky they let my son pick up the choke tubes after I left...and I wasn't even traveling with a gun. Changing Planes in Minneapolis, I stopped for a beer near the gate....realized I still had 5 loaded shells in my jacket...voluntarily surrendered them to security before bording my connecting flight....Glad they didn't find em in Fargo..Probably would have made the 6:00 O'Clock news.

Last year they pulled my hunting bag because the combination of my cell phone charger and GPS tucked inside a coffee can with my trusty toilet paper looked suspicious on the x-ray machine in Jacksonville...My duck & goose calls also raised eyebrows and each and every one was disassembled by a customs agent......He'd never seen one....I played a song for him on my shawn mann, but he pulled that apart too.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Dakota,
I'm guessing the choke tubes were in your carry on luggage, where any gun parts are unauthorized. Even if it were in your checked luggage, it would have to be declared because it is a "gun part". TSA did let your son pick up the choke tubes, which they have no obligation to do. If you knew the number of shotgun shells and other ammunition that are confiscated on a daily basis during hunting season at all the North Dakota airports, I think you would change your song about making the "6:00 O'Clock News". There can be criminal and civil penalties for having unauthorized items while trying to board an aircraft. Yet generally, only a few questions are asked and the prohibited items are confiscated. "Forget" to declare ammunition the next time crossing into Canada, do you think you will be released within 10-15 minutes?
Remember, these airport security procedures are for our safety! How many threads do we read about the rules of crossing in to Canada? Lots. This is the first one I have seen about the rules of traveling domestically with an airline. Most people don't intentionally try to sneak prohibited items on an airplane. They just "Forgot" they have them or didn't realize they were prohibited. I believe it's mostly public awareness issue and we as hunters should do everything we can to know and follow the rules concerning travel with all of our hunting accessories.
Troller1


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yea..they were in a carry on. It sure aint the way it used to be....and I'm not complaining. I think the choke tube issue is a wee bit overkill. Checking the calls made a lot more sense to me. The shells were a complete oversight on my part. Funny they didn't check the thermos?


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

because of the number of bags per ticketed customer...if you're flying with a hunting buddy, I always try to put all the guns in one case. I usually fit 3 guns taken down into my two gun case. I like to have an extra. Now sure, if they lose the luggage we're screwed, but it hasn't happened yet, and that way if another guy goes you still have 3 more bags between the two of you...plus a carry on. Flying for fowling trips is hard...waders, clothes, guns, shells, and all the goodies...this might help someone who has limited space. Also, must bags cannot exceed 50 lbs. I'm usually around 49 something


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

If any of you have any questions, just ask the airlines what their policies are and also go to the TSA website for the most accurate info, or just ask me since I worked for an airline in Bismarck. I saw quite a bit of good things and lots of bad things come through as the hunting season went along. I can give you tips and little hints also, plus airline regs towards the amount of ammo you can carry.

H2OfowlND


----------

